# Selling price of propolis?



## carbide (Nov 21, 2004)

I have a new customer that wants a couple of pounds of propolis. Anybody able to give me an asking price for propolis?


----------



## jakec (May 26, 2015)

interested as well.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

seems like going rate $60+ per pound cleaned.


----------



## carbide (Nov 21, 2004)

How do you clean propolis? In 15 years, I've only ever dealt with honey.


----------

